# Big Green Egg?



## Redboat (Nov 26, 2014)

Is it worth the money?
Those that have them please let me know as I may get one for this weekend and a early B day present!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I love mine and in my opinion, yes it is worth the money. They are extremely versital. Awesome for slow and low cooking, but also great for super hot (700 degree steaks and pizzas). As with anything charcoal, it takes about 30 minutes or so to get it lit and ready to grill, so it may not be the best grill for everyday cooking (gas grills sure are fast and easy for weeknights when you are tired and want quick dinner) but a BGE will certainly open up a lot of cooking techniques and options a gas grill won't allow.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Heck yes! I have a Green Egg but you may want to go with a Komodo Joe or a Primo. Green Egg does not come with a stand and the accessories are expensive.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I have the komodo joe and I love it. Easy temperature control for low and slow smoking, crank it up to 600 to sear steaks, add a pizza stone for some of the best pizzas you can make at home, and you can still bake cookies on it. Use mine about 3x a week for dinner. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

A ceramic was well worth it to me. Super simple to use, and they produce great food. Set it and forget it. While they do a bunch of things well, the big change for me was overnight cooks of stuff like pork shoulder. 

Light it at 9:30 p.m., stabilize temp, add pork shoulder, check once after about an hour, go to bed, and come morning, its within 5 degrees +/-. Stupid easy for a 10-12 hour cook.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Trying my bbq guru tomorrow for 2 pork butts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

You won't regret it! I have used mine 2-4 times a week for 8 years and it looks almost new. I cook everything thing on it with great results.


----------



## Lastlaff (Nov 4, 2012)

Love my BGE. Worth every penny. Cook on it weekly. Also have a built in gas grill, but prefer BGE. Everything comes out perfect on it. It is amazing how it regulates temperature, both for steak grill or for smoking ribs....doesn't matter.


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

We bit the bullet and bought a Primo a couple months ago, and love it. It's incredibly efficient (can cook overnight without adding charcoal), and easy to control the temperature. You can do everything from slow cooks for pork shoulder and brisket, to high temp sears for chops and steaks, and use it as a pizza or bread oven. It takes about 15 mins to get to low temps for slow cooks, and about 25 mins to high temps for searing.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

First two butts went 21 hours at 250(day) and 225(night). Took them off and threw a third on. It's sitting at 225 now with meat at 160. Going for a record long cook. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

I can get mine at 225 and leave to go fishing. Return 6-8 hours later and temp is within 5 degrees of 225. I'll never sit and babysit a smoker again! The egg is awesome and people think I'm a pit master. Hell, I've been fishing all day.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

surf_ox said:


> First two butts went 21 hours at 250(day) and 225(night). Took them off and threw a third on. It's sitting at 225 now with meat at 160. Going for a record long cook.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats a long cook. Did you have to add any charcoal? I just tried the Royal Oak lump charcoal that Home Depot has on sale right now and according to several websites its the same as the BGE brand charcoal. So I stocked up on several bags.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

I bought a broil king keg about 3 years ago. Almost bought a BGE....but this one seemed it would hold up to my abuse a little better. double walled insulated steel. I can hold my hand on the outside of the grill while internal temp is 300+ without burning my hand. BGE accessories fit it. Use it 2-3 times a week. Like the others said, dinner plate size of lump charcoal...8-10hrs at 225 easily.....

My model is a few years older, only difference i see is the damper design.

http://www.broilkingbbq.com/grills/keg/keg_5000


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have two BGEs. Awesome. I won't cook poultry on anything else. Period.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> I have two BGEs. Awesome. I won't cook poultry on anything else. Period.


Can you tell me a little more on that poultry cooking? Its the only thing that I haven't tried on my Green Egg.


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

They are worth the money due to the versatility of the pits, I've been cooking on a BGE for 15 years and last year I knocked it over and broke it, and my heart (should have seen a grown man cry). So I had to buy a replacement and decided to look at others as well. I really liked the Primo XL for the shape and size but it is to expensive, next was the Kamado Joe and its a very well built unit and comes with everything you need, lastly I went back to the BGE and noticed the quality on the newer units seemed to be lacking. Long story short I bought the Kamado Joe and feel I got the best deal for my money.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> Can you tell me a little more on that poultry cooking? Its the only thing that I haven't tried on my Green Egg.


Great for beer can chicken or smoking a turkey. just set it for indirect cooking using the plate setter and cook it low and slow. It will come out so moist you won't believe it.

However it really shines with direct cooking chicken. my favorite is half chickens. Rub with your favorite rub, and grill at about 425 for 10 to 12 minutes per side starting with the rib see down. Then flip back to the rib side, shut down the vents and let it bake for another 10 minutes.

You will not believe how good it is.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Use plowboys rub and all chicken is awesome...


----------



## carl292 (Nov 5, 2013)

Go with a Primo XL oval. Better design and made in USA ( GA)
I liked that there is more useful space being oval and a big thing too was the grate on the Primo is flush with gasket. So, u do t have to angle down a couple inches. Good luck, ceramic is the way to go!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I have the large Big Green Egg and really like mine


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Ceramic cookers are awesome. Primo, Kamado Joe or BGE. It doesn't matter. All 3 are very good. Buy the largest one you can afford is all I can say. I prefer the Primo XL, but mainly due to the oval shape. You cannot go wrong with the others though.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Char Griller from lowes 300.00, had it for 2 years. Seems to do as well or better than BGE...


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Char Griller from lowes 300.00, had it for 2 years. Seems to do as well or better than BGE...


My brother in law has one and I don't find that to be the case at all. It is a decent grill, but in no way, shape or form, does it do as well or better than a BGE, Primo or KJ, other than in being cheaper. Bubba Keg is another cheaper option.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I also have had that CharGriller Akorn for two years. I never had a BGE, so, I cannot compare but for $300 it is awesome. It makes smoking brisket/ribs so easy. The only down side is Chargriller customer service. It is terrible.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have two BGEs. I've cooked on my mother's Acorn a few times and it's no BGE. Decent grill, but not in the same league as the others.


----------



## THROBINROD (May 23, 2004)

I bought an Akorn about a year ago and really liked it. I ran across a deal on a large BGE a couple months age and have not touched the Akorn since. The egg is in a different league. I'm either going to sell the Akorn or bring it out to my ranch.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a xl and mini max egg.. Plan on adding a Large and be done.


----------



## Coog99 (Jul 8, 2010)

I received my large BGE almost two years ago and love it. I had a built in gas which I got rid of and a Tejas smoker that I am looking to unload. I love the Tejas smoker, but the BGE does everything I need without the bulk of a large smoker. You can grill, smoke and bake on the BGE. Chim-chimney in League City is where I buy all of my accessories. They are very knowledgeable about product as well if you want some details.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

THROBINROD said:


> I bought an Akorn about a year ago and really liked it. I ran across a deal on a large BGE a couple months age and have not touched the Akorn since. The egg is in a different league. I'm either going to sell the Akorn or bring it out to my ranch.


Since you have experience with both, would you elaborate on the specifics of what in the BGE you found that the Akorn would not be able to match. I have the Akorn but never had any experience with the BGE and would like to know for future references when the Akorn needs replacement. Thanks.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

What is the trick to getting the BGE to burn so long? Is is the charcoal type?
I have used the BGE charcoal and the lump charcoal that Academy and Bar B Que Galore sells, but I have gotten none to burn for 12 or more hours?
I have had my large BGE for 10 years, but I never considered it a great smoker.
Like was said previous it cannot be beat for cooking chickens, pizzas, and even steaks - everything requiring direct heat or heat diverted via the plate setter.
I could use a lesson if I am wrong...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Packing the charcoal in really tight. Even to the point of placing piece by piece. 

Make sure each piece touches another piece or two. 

Open egg and light it up. Get good fire going. Then dump on wet smoking chips and adjust vents. 

Before the digiq I had vents at top 1/3 open and lower vent open wide enough for 5 business cards to get in. 


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> Packing the charcoal in really tight. Even to the point of placing piece by piece.
> 
> Make sure each piece touches another piece or two.
> 
> ...


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

First off, use good quality lump charcoal. Sort through it and pull out the biggest pieces and place them on the bottom of the fire box, all touching. As you stack, you can progressively use smaller pieces, filling in all gaps. Don't just dump charcoal out of the bag. Place wood chunks on the very top in a wagon spoke pattern. Start a small fire in the center. I use a single starter cube. Leave the lid open. Once a few coals are fully lit, place platesetter and grill grate, close lid and leave intake and exhaust fully open. Once temp hits about 150, close everything down halfway. Once you get to 200, close down about 3/4 of the way. This way, you will slowly run up to your desired temp. Once you hit your temp, set your intakes to the final setting. On my Primo, it is about an 1/8 inch. With enough coal, you should be able to go over 24 hours this way.

good website with lots of info:

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/pullpork.htm


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

For me, I just sort of place handfuls of lump in there. No special arrangement. I bury some wood chunks in there, but essentially just fill the fire area with lump. 

Use a paper towel with oil to start the fire. 

Leave the bottom door open and the lid raised. Let it burn for awhile. Put the place setter and grill grate in place, close the lid, and open the top wide open. At 175, I start putting on the brakes. Close the bottom til there is just a small gap, close the top so its just a small gap, and let it burn. White smoke initially because you are choking the fire. After a bit, the fire settles down, and you are cruising at 230 or whatever. Let it burn for a bit so you get sweet smoke, and then dump in the meat. 

Don't mess with the settings. It was at 230, so its going to return to 230. 

Check again before bed. Have a good nights sleep. Awake in the morning and its within +/- 5 degrees of where you left it. 

I have no problems getting it to burn for 15 hours. Once to temp, it burns very little lump to maintain the temp.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback...
I am going to try all of this. I am going to first replace my felt gasket just in case that is a factor.
I read some where on this forum that the red Royal Oak charcoal was just as good as the BGE charcoal or even the same? I mostly buy the B&B lump charcoal at Academy.
What are your thoughts?
Thanks again, Mark.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I used the Kamado Joe Brand lump for a few years and switched to Royal Oak. I cant tell the difference. I try to stock up when Home Depot has it on sale.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Flats Mark said:


> Thanks for the feedback...
> I am going to try all of this. I am going to first replace my felt gasket just in case that is a factor.
> I read some where on this forum that the red Royal Oak charcoal was just as good as the BGE charcoal or even the same? I mostly buy the B&B lump charcoal at Academy.
> What are your thoughts?
> Thanks again, Mark.


The way I understand it, Royal Oak makes the Big Green Egg as well as the Primo branded charcoal. It is supposedly a better grade of charcoal than the regular bag stuff (more larger pieces etc). Flavor profile is similar. I do not sell it any more, but Wicked Good is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

*lump charcoal*

Good review of of all brands of hardwood lump

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Flats Mark said:


> Thanks for the feedback...
> I am going to try all of this. I am going to first replace my felt gasket just in case that is a factor.
> I read some where on this forum that the red Royal Oak charcoal was just as good as the BGE charcoal or even the same? I mostly buy the B&B lump charcoal at Academy.
> What are your thoughts?
> Thanks again, Mark.


Be sure you don't have a bunch of little pieces in the bottom of the fire box clogging up the holes. That's the biggest problem you will have with the egg getting to temp.

I'm with Ernest though. Just dump it in. You want big loose pieces to promote air flow.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> I'm with Ernest though. Just dump it in. You want big loose pieces to promote air flow.


air pockets in randomly dumped in charcoal is a potential problem. I have had fires die overnight because charcoal was not touching. This is running a low temperature fire with little air flow to be fair. If it hasn't happened to you yet, it will eventually and at the very wrong time. Carefully placing charcoal where the coals are touching buys more piece of mind and for overnight cooks, is always a better idea. Unless you don't mind waking up and seeing your temp around 90 degrees. You still get plenty of air flow. For day cooks, where you can open up the draft when needed you can just dump charcoal in.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I first take the little rake thing and mix up the old lump a bit to make most of the ash fall thru the holes. Empty the ash catcher. I then put two big hunks (soft ball sized) or four to six smaller sticks of wood on top of the old lump. Then, I reach in the bag, grab double handfuls of new lump and scatter it over the wood. Since my hand are already dirty, I just fill her up. 

A full load should burn at least 15 hours at moderate temps. Not at 500. But at smoking temps. 

I think the best two pieces of advise I got on using it are: 

Stabilize the temp before putting the meat on; and 

Stop messing with it. Just leave it alone. Seriously, stop messing with it. Keep your hands off of it. Newton's 1st Law of Ceramics - Eggs running at 250 tend to keep running at 250 until an external force is applied. Resist the temptation to be that external force. 

But, overnight cooks - just do it. Get some pork shoulder, its cheap. Trust in the Egg, and just do it.


----------



## Al bourgeois (Jan 18, 2015)

*Heard good things about them*

Several buddy's have one and they like them


----------

